

Chinese builders erect 57-story skyscraper in 19 days - mcenedella
http://nypost.com/2015/04/30/chinese-builders-erect-57-story-skyscraper-in-19-days/

======
zimpenfish
\+ 4.5 months constructing the modular parts. But that doesn't sound quite as
impressive.

